#ubuntu-budgie 2017-07-05
<kalcso> Why my grub page is blank?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-07-02
<Jake_> Hello?
<Jake_> I'm having an issue where my programs are starting minimized if I open anything
<Jake_> Hello?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-07-05
<b1ggl3s> Luna__ you can enable wifi hotspot via GNOME Settings -> Wi-Fi, press the hamburger menu, then "Turn On Wi-Fi Hotspot"
<b1ggl3s> If you want to do it from your phone, that will depend on OEM, iOS/Android, and version of the OS
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-07-06
<newbie_> Hi everyone, would anyone be able to give me a steer.  I would like to know how I might add tilix to the right click menu on the desktop.
